# sword demo gone bad



## newGuy12 (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.break.com/index/karate_master_slits_dudes_throat.html


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW, what a jerk.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well if I'm ever drunk enought o let some dumbass swing away at me, please just kill me and get it over.


----------



## thardey (Nov 9, 2007)

When is it the student's turn to try the same trick on the master?


----------



## Jai (Nov 9, 2007)

I second Terry. If I was ever that dumb, just shoot me in the head.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 10, 2007)

Well thats someone with absolute faith in their instructor.  There are a lot of folk who think their instructors are these great infailible people... but lets face it, even a great master is only human.  I wouldnt let my instructor do that to me, and I have a great deal of faith in his ability.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 10, 2007)

I have seen it happen a few times where the student moved or the instructor hick- uped and someone got cut. Luckily most demo's go smoothly but that still dose not nulify the risk


----------



## wesley (Nov 10, 2007)

wow... i hope both of them learned a lesson from that.. 

as for the announcer, WHAT A JERK!


----------



## Senjojutsu (Nov 11, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> I wouldnt let my instructor do that to me, and I have a great deal of faith in his ability.


Trust me, I'm not like the others...

...and other great lines heard from bars and nightclubs.

So this demo could be titled, "When martial arts parlor tricks go bad."


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

What do you say to something like that.. most martial artists know of all kinds stupid things like this sword demo that are actual taught techniques. ie.. walking barefoot on the sword edge, picking up a pot of burning coal to brand your arms, putting your head through concrete blocks. punch this brick, let me hit you with a sledge.. The list goes on. Most of these practitioners will come up with some esoteric mumbo to try and justify the technique. But then again, the very next ninja to try and mug me in an alley may very well have wooden armor for me to punch through.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 12, 2007)

Idiot


----------



## ludde (Nov 13, 2007)

Tameshigiri cutting tattami aren&#8217;t macho enough?
Why in the hell do a stunt like that at all, all it proves is how little martial art understanding you have, even if the stunt went good.


----------

